
Show HN: An opinionated template for building browser extensions with scala-JS - AlexITC
https://github.com/AlexITC/chrome-scalajs-template
======
AlexITC
After working a bit with extensions, I noticed some tricky details, this
opinionated template can help you to get started easily to build browser
extensions without thinking much about the architecture.

It is far from perfect but it's a good starting point for people getting into
browser extensions, I hope it helps, feedback welcome.

